# Brown Thread Algae



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm getting an invasion of cottony brown algae. Everything I see on the internet on brown algae discusses diatoms. Is this just a form of diatoms that colonizes in the form of thick threads? Or is it something else? Most importantly, how do I get rid of it???


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

If it is cottony in texture, then it is not diatoms. Algae is usually green, and if it is brown, it is usually due to the fact that the algae is trapping debris and detritus, turning it a dirty brown.

Do you have a picture of your algae for positive identification?

As to how to get rid of it, we will need more information (lighting, duration, fertilization, CO2 if any, etc)


----------



## Ahura-sama (Dec 7, 2009)

http://www.bubblesaquarium.com/images/home mid_photo/Article on Algae/freshwater_algae.htm

Scroll down to Brown Hair Algae.

Try Amanos and raise Nitrate. I used Potas Nitrate, KNO3


----------



## tooms (Feb 28, 2011)

Without pics, it's hard to say, but it sounds like it could be rhizoclonium. I am having a bout of this. I lowered my light level (from 2 x 24 watts to only one bulb) and added some little local freshwater shrimp (grass shrimp). After about three days I see a dramatic improvement.


----------

